# Silver Marten Meat Pens



## cattlecait (Feb 4, 2011)

Has anyone had any luck with Silver Marten meat pens? I'm considering adding them on when I get back home as a second breed, but I'm worried they'd be too small to make meat pen weight.

I'm double posting this in the Breeds forum, btw.

Thanks!


----------



## Mitransplant (Mar 8, 2011)

Did you ever hear from anyone about this?  I to am adding them and would like to know if they are good for meat. The breeder I am getting them from said that is what she uses them for.  Thanks.


----------



## currycomb (Mar 26, 2011)

we use silver martens as meat rabbits. actually crossed with a new zealand the do awsome on the growth rate and hardiness


----------



## Mitransplant (Mar 26, 2011)

Thanks for letting me know. Might have to invest in some NZ one of these days.


----------

